# Wyoming group elk?



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

What is the advantage of apply as a group instead of individually.. WGFD site says it does increase the odds of drawing. I am assuming that the only advantage is the whole group draws or doesn't draw tags


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

sbooy42 said:


> What is the advantage of apply as a group instead of individually.. WGFD site says it does increase the odds of drawing. I am assuming that the only advantage is the whole group draws or doesn't draw tags


 
The advantage is this: Say you put in with four guys. All four will be put in the drawing seperately and if any one of the four gets drawn, all four names on the application will get a tag. Instead of one chance to get drawn, you now have four chances to draw. We have never failed to draw tags for the general draw in WY if putting in as a group of three or more.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Awesome thanks


----------



## woodsnwater_wanderer (Jul 9, 2010)

I was thinking something a little different. When I applied my party for antelope tags we were assigned a party ID number. How I understood it was if that number was picked then we'd all get tags. We'd still only have the one chance in the lottery. someone want to verify this?

the advantage is its all or nothing. your group won't be split up.


----------



## downfloat (May 3, 2007)

The party id is only to link seperate apllications to each other in the group. U are not drawn by ur party id but as individuals. If one individual gets drawn the whole party id gets drawn. Makes it advantagous to get a group. This is how a WY fish and game office explained to me over the phone 2 yrs ago 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Duwammer (Dec 26, 2001)

Remember, when applying as a party that Wyoming averages your preference points.

That being, if you have 4 preference points and your buddy has 2 preference points as a group you only have 3 preference points for the draw.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

woodsnwater_wanderer said:


> I was thinking something a little different. When I applied my party for antelope tags we were assigned a party ID number. How I understood it was if that number was picked then we'd all get tags. We'd still only have the one chance in the lottery. someone want to verify this?
> 
> the advantage is its all or nothing. your group won't be split up.


from WYoming fish and game site;

( cut and pasted)
The odds of drawing a license do not vary between
individual applications and party applications. A
party application is processed as a single applicationrather than several individual applications. When
an application is received, it is assigned one random
number that goes into the computer drawing. If that
number is drawn, the individual applicant or the entire
party draws a license.

my source; page #8 paras #5--6 
http://gf.state.wy.us/downloads/pdf/wy_hunt_guide_2011_loresv5.pdf


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

re; antelope hunts they also posted the license limits for each area, seems due to the high winter kills due to the excesive snow amounts the number of tags will be reduced accordingly, my area went from 1350 last year to to 500,,,,,,,,,,,,
not a good sign,,
check your areas,,

http://gf.state.wy.us/admin/regulations/pdf/Ch5-April2011.pdf


----------

